# For the guitar lovers: Archetype Cory Wong!



## Jaap (Jul 5, 2020)

Just dropping this here and back to playing  






Archetype: Cory Wong - Neural DSP


Designed to offer a wide variety of options for players in search of the perfect clean and edge-of-break-up tones.




neuraldsp.com


----------



## Jaap (Jul 8, 2020)

I have been playing with this now for a few days and it's amazing. I don't know if any others gave it a try, but if you didn't, give the 14 trial a shot. In contrary to the other Archetypes this is much more about funk, blues and jazzy sounds. Some wonderful clean sounds, but also some nice raw bluesy sounds. With the Archetypes Plini and Nolly I could make already some nice dreamy cleans, but with this one it's heaven. With Plini, Nolly and now this Corry Wong one they have created a very nice broad range of sounds.


----------



## Mars (Jul 8, 2020)

I haven't tested it yet, but I know for a fact that I'm gonna buy it in a near future  
These guys are the best on this market.


----------



## Mike Fox (Jul 8, 2020)

Jaap said:


> Just dropping this here and back to playing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The stuff Neural DSP has been releasing lately is impressive. The Omega is my newly acquired go-to (for the time being). 

I do need something with excellent cleans though, and i thought Plini was actually not too far off from my Princeton (digitally speaking, of course), and i was set on that, but now I'm not so sure. 

How do you feel the cleans compare?


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Archetype Plini has been one of my favorite amp sims along with Positive Grid Bias FX2. The Cory Wong one looks pretty enticing. Will have to demo. Don't really need any high gain stuff at this point. I'll report back after checking it out.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 9, 2020)

Mike Fox said:


> The stuff Neural DSP has been releasing lately is impressive. The Omega is my newly acquired go-to (for the time being).
> 
> I do need something with excellent cleans though, and i thought Plini was actually not too far off from my Princeton (digitally speaking, of course), and i was set on that, but now I'm not so sure.
> 
> How do you feel the cleans compare?



The Plini cleans are very, dunno how to say it exactly, "mystical" clean, they have a sort of spark, a one of a kind brightness. I really love them and can play them for hours and dream away on those sounds.

The Wong cleans are maybe much more "standard" and for sure very diverse, they have a more "rounded" sound that works great in a lot of different contexts from pop, jazz, blues, funk.

And this all is of course very subjective and to sum it up, the Plini cleans are for me more the cleans you use for a rock/metal ballad of for the opposite spectrum, for dreamy ambient sounds.
The Wong cleans I would use pretty much for everything else.
Hope this makes sense haha


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

So I'm demoing this and first impression is I have to roll off a bit of treble or turn off the bright switch. The overdrive pedals are excellent. Neural does gain extremely well. I'll have to make a decision after trying with different guitars. So far, I'm trying with Strandberg Fusion Neck through with Suhr pickups. Since Cory uses a Strat mostly (I assume) I'll try with my Strat and also ES335 to check how it plays with Gibson humbuckers. I'll probably pick this up after I get through some more testing. One thing about Neural DSP, their amp sims sound open and natural in comparison to others. I can typically dial in a tone for a solo (with overdrive) very quickly. Just have to see if the clean sounds can achieve natural and dynamic tones.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

Interesting! I plugged my Strat in and it's like a different plugin. More dynamic sounding and less brightness, which is odd as you would think a Strat would be on the bright side to begin with. Apparently, my Strandberg with Suhr HSH pickups is to bright for this. Maybe it's way too early in the morning to make any judgements, lol. Anyway, I'm liking this a lot more now.


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

I forgot they still do a loyalty discount. Ended getting it for $86 (76 euros).


----------



## telecode101 (Jul 9, 2020)

..


----------



## Monkberry (Jul 9, 2020)

telecode101 said:


> i tried it the other day. tried using single coils and humbuckers. the GUI is very good and very easy to use compared to other sims. Resources wise also not as bad as I expected.
> 
> The clean sounds do sound slightly more realistic compared to other sims I have, but I wonder if you would hear that nuance in a busy mix with other instruments.
> 
> When comparing the price point of this to other sims like IKM AT 4 and Scuffham, it's very high priced. For $86 I guess it's worth it. Scuffham was on sale for $99 not that long but this one has much better GUI IMO. I might get it if it goes on sale as I like the idea of the Dumble modeled.


I also have Scuffham and AT4. They are both decent in different ways but you have to work a little to get any of these up to a good level of realistic. I do like the interface on the Neural stuff much better. Nice and simple.


----------



## J-M (Jul 9, 2020)

Neural DSP plugins are just plain awesome.


----------

